

Windows 8 vs Ubuntu 12.04 vs MacOS X 10.7 - BryanLunduke
http://lunduke.com/?p=3121

======
vph
This kind of reviews is like most professional car reviewers review cars. They
drive brand new cars over the weekend and rank them. And their views often do
not reflect the important criteria desired by owners will have to live with
those cars days in days out, years after years.

Aside from that, people do not just use an OS. They use a desktop, a laptop,
or a server. It's a holistic experience. If Ubuntu is way ahead of MacOS, as
the article concludes, then why is Linus using a MacBook Air?

This is something that Steve Jobs understood years ago, and unfortunately,
many still do not seem to understand today. It's the feel, the touch, the
view, the font, the monitor, the keyboard, the pad, the noise, the spams (or
lack thereof), etc. and etc.

------
msie
I hardly ever use my Mac Desktop like the guy in the article does. I have
never touched LaunchPad or Mission Control. If you don't touch those two apps
your desktop experience would be similar if not superior to that of Ubuntu.
Anyways, it's a very superficial article.

------
stcredzero
When the "obvious" winner wins only by a hair, I feel suspicious.

